# "Eu o daria a tu" ou "Eu daria a ti"



## Alphabetized

Olá a todos,

Gostaria muito de entender o motivo pelo qual não se constrói termos como "discute-se-o" enquanto existe a construção "falei-vo-los", ou ainda, por que não existiria "far-vo-los-ia", já que "dar-lhos-ia" vem de "dar-lhe(s)-os-ia", o que geraria outra questão, por que não podemos fazer o mesmo com a segunda pessoa, transformando "Dar-to-ia" sinônimo de "Eu o daria a tu"?

Muito obrigado!
Rodrigo


----------



## marta12

Que verbo é "far"?


----------



## Alphabetized

no futuro do pretérito e no futuro do indicativo, quando fazemos a mesóclise, dividimos a palavra em radicais.

no verbo querer:
futuro do pretérito: quereria = querer + ia
futuro do indicativo: quererei = querer + ei
exemplo de mesóclise possível: querê-lo-ia (usamos o "lo" em substituição ao "o" quando a forma verbal precedente termina em r, s ou z; a terminação é então omitida), querê-lo-ei.

no verbo fazer:
futuro do pretérito: faria = far + ia
futuro do indicativo: farei = far + ei
exemplo  de mesóclise possível: fá-lo-ia, fá-lo-ei

A dúvida é, por que não haveria algo como "entregar-vo-los-ia" (Eu os entregaria a vós)? (Este exemplo está mais fácil de entender)


----------



## Alentugano

Mesmo em português europeu, essas formas mais complexas tendem a ser evitadas.
Veja uma resposta do site Ciberdúvidas sobre o assunto:
http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=12956


----------



## Alphabetized

Alentugano,

Eu não sabia que "to", "ta", "tos", "tas" existiam!
Também não sabia da associação entre "se" e "lhe", o que é incrível.
Porém, apesar dessas novas "facilidades" das quais, a partir de hoje, passarei a me aproveitar, ainda continuarei obrigado a construir frases do tipo "Coloca-se as madeiras à mesa e cobre-se as mesmas com feno" por não existir associação entre "se" e artigos! Convenhamos: dos males, o menor.

Agradeço-te muito a referência!
Rodrigo


----------



## Vanda

Alphabetized said:


> Alentugano,
> 
> Eu não sabia que "to", "ta", "tos", "tas" existiam!
> Também não sabia da associação entre "se" e "lhe", o que é incrível.
> Porém, apesar dessas novas "facilidades" das quais, a partir de hoje, passarei a me aproveitar, ainda continuarei obrigado a construir frases do tipo "Coloca-se as madeiras à mesa e cobre-se as mesmas com feno" por não existir associação entre "se" e artigos! Convenhamos: dos males, o menor.
> 
> Agradeço-te muito a referência!
> Rodrigo



Rodrigo, atenção: colocam-se as madeiras..., cobrem-se  as.....

Um quadro dos pronomes.


----------



## J. Bailica

O 'discute-se-o' pareceu-me de imediato errado, embora eu não saiba explicar porquê. Mas já tenho ouvido coisas parecidas (e erradas).
 Confesso que tive dúvidas em relação a 'far-vo-los-ia', mas está certa.

Não vejo nenhum problema em 'Dar-to-ia', é uma construção normal.


----------



## leonid87

J. Bailica said:


> O 'discute-se-o' pareceu-me de imediato errado, embora eu não saiba explicar porquê.



Acredito que discute-se-o está errado porque esse "o" seria o sujeito (nominativo) representado com forma acusativa (pronome oblíquo).

Por exemplo, na frase "Discute-se o assunto.", *'assunto'* é sujeito (está na forma passiva sintética). Ali, *'assunto'* não pode ser substituído por *'o'*.


----------



## Alphabetized

Adorei a explicação, leonid87.
Será que isso valeria para qualquer sujeito na forma passiva sintética?

J. Bailica, nunca fiquei tão encantado em tão pouco tempo. Parece-me que alguns mistérios estão sendo desvendados em conjunto. Nunca imaginei que tal formação poderia existir, obrigado pela referência.

Vanda, obrigado pela dica, eu havia acabado de ler uma explicação sobre a concordância nesses casos de voz passiva, mas eu hei de consertar esse vício. É que eu sinto como se "montaram-se as mesas corretamente" fosse sinônimo de "as mesas se montaram corretamente", o que soa bem estranho.

Obrigado a todos pelos bons esclarecimentos


----------



## Outsider

Alphabetized said:


> [...] a construção "falei-vo-los" [...]


Essa não tem sentido para mim...


----------



## DONDINO

Alphabetized, por favor, a forma correta seria "Eu o daria a tu"? ou "Eu daria a ti " ?


----------



## DONDINO

corrigindo a pergunta " Eu o daria a ti "


----------



## pfaa09

DONDINO said:


> "Eu o daria a tu"? ou "Eu o daria a ti "


"Eu o daria a tu" nem sequer tem discussão, pois é agramatical.
"Eu o daria a ti" embora se possa ouvir, sendo menos natural que a anterior, eu diria que soa estranho.
Qual a relação do título do post com a pergunta?


----------



## Ari RT

Achei que a pergunta fosse sobre pronomes oblíquos. Parece ser sobre mesóclise. DONDINO, poderia apresentar a frase em seu contexto? Ficaria mais fácil obter uma resposta pertinente.


----------



## DONDINO

pfaa09 said:


> "Eu o daria a tu" nem sequer tem discussão, pois é agramatical.
> "Eu o daria a ti" embora se possa ouvir, sendo menos natural que a anterior, eu diria que soa estranho.
> Qual a relação do título do post com a pergunta?


Obrigado pela resposta esclarecedora. 
Realmente, o titulo nada tem a ver com a pergunta que fiz. No entanto, como ainda não estou familiarizado com o site, repeti o titulo de um debate que suscitou a minha duvida. 
(o meu teclado é francês, não disponho de certos acentos usados na lingua portuguesa)


----------



## DONDINO

Alphabetized said:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> Gostaria muito de entender o motivo pelo qual não se constrói termos como "discute-se-o" enquanto existe a construção "falei-vo-los", ou ainda, por que não existiria "far-vo-los-ia", já que "dar-lhos-ia" vem de "dar-lhe(s)-os-ia", o que geraria outra questão, por que não podemos fazer o mesmo com a segunda pessoa, transformando "Dar-to-ia" sinônimo de "Eu o daria a tu"?
> 
> Muito obrigado!
> Rodrigo



Por f

Por favor, o correto seria "Eu o daria a tu" ou "Eu o daria a ti " ?


----------



## DONDINO

Ari RT said:


> Achei que a pergunta fosse sobre pronomes oblíquos. Parece ser sobre mesóclise. DONDINO, poderia apresentar a frase em seu contexto? Ficaria mais fácil obter uma resposta pertinente.


Eis a situação que suscitou a minha duvida. Grato
Gostaria muito de entender o motivo pelo qual não se constrói termos como "discute-se-o" enquanto existe a construção "falei-vo-los", ou ainda, por que não existiria "far-vo-los-ia", já que "dar-lhos-ia" vem de "dar-lhe(s)-os-ia", o que geraria outra questão, por que não podemos fazer o mesmo com a segunda pessoa, transformando "Dar-to-ia" sinônimo de "Eu o daria a tu"?


----------



## guihenning

Todas as opções que sugere com as segundas pessoas são possíveis.

_O carro, eu dar-to-ia se fosses um bom filho. <> o carro, eu to daria se  fosses um bom filho

Os favores, eu far-vo-los-ia se  fôsseis mais gentis. <> os favores, eu vo-los faria se fôsseis mais gentis_

me + o = mo
*te + o = to*
lhe + o = lho
nos + o = no-lo
vos + o = vo-lo
lhes + o = lho

O correto é "eu o daria *a ti*"

A voz passiva sintética rejeita os pronomes "o, a, os, as" com o "se". O seu uso é  vedado e agramatical. Aparentemente não há uma razão concreta, apenas tradicionalmente não se usa. No lugar de _*discute-se-o_, deve-se, portanto, dizer "[isto] é discutido" ou "discute-se [isto]"



DONDINO said:


> Gostaria muito de entender o motivo pelo qual não se constrói termos como



...pelo qual não se constro*em* termo*s*  […]
(voz passiva)


----------



## Alentugano

"Eu o daria a tu" é uma forma incorreta.
Em Portugal, para evitar a mesóclise, que pode soar estranha/pedante dependendo do contexto, usaríamos "(Eu) dava-to", como o sentido de futuro do pretérito.
Se quisermos manter o futuro do pretérito/condicional (em contextos mais formais), é necessário usar a mesóclise: (Eu) dar-to-ia.


----------



## guihenning

«Eu dá-lo-ia a ti» também è gramatical.


----------



## Ari RT

Vamos por partes.
1 - Tu ou ti: 
Se o pronome exerce a ação do verbo (é o sujeito) ou se é predicativo do sujeito, então caso reto (eu, tu, ele/ela, nós, vós, elas/eles, você e vocês).
- Tu és de Deus a soberana flor, / tu és de Deus a criação / que em todo coração sepultas um amor... (Pixinguinha) 
- Quero uma fita amarela / gravada com o nome dela. (Noel Rosa)
Se o pronome recebe a ação do verbo, caso oblíquo (átonos: me, te, se, lhe(s) etc; tônicos: mim, ti etc).
- Queria dar-te, ademais das flores... (Vinícius de Moraes).
- Nem as sensações de momentos idos me são saudosas (Fernando Pessoa).
- Ai de ti, Copacabana, porque a ti chamaram Princesa do Mar... (Rubem Braga).

2 - É com esses pronomes que construiremos aqueles monstrinhos sauriformes da era mesoclítica. Quanto à linha que delimita o certo e o errado, rogar-vos-ei todas as vênias (rogar-vos-las-ei?) para introduzir uma observação que vai de encontro à obediência às regras, que eu mesmo tanto defendo aqui como um último bastião da integridade da língua, entendida esta como um código que tem que ser mutuamente pactuado e portanto estável:
Se os falantes deixam de usar uma estrutura, ela cai no esquecimento. Canônica como seja, passa a soar mal. De malsonante a percebida como errada o passo é pequeno, sequer nos damos conta. E de percebida como errada para errada de fato o passo jaz no campo do poder discricionário dos falantes, não no das academias nem no dos lexicógrafos. No limite desse raciocínio, temos os verbos defectivos por motivo de eufonia (ou da agressão a ela, como queiram). 
Adicionalmente, se uma estrutura precisar de explicação, ou se o leitor precisar parar a leitura para destrinchar uma construção teoricamente correta mas pouco clara, não estaremos atingindo o propósito da língua, que é transmitir informação com eficiência. Finalmente, se a forma rebuscada roubar para si a atenção que deveria estar focada no conteúdo, novamente estaremos usando mal a ferramenta de comunicação. 
Recomendo atender ao nosso ouvido e à nossa sensibilidade para adequar o registro à situação concreta na qual ocorre a comunicação. Às vezes, a mesóclise se impõe (poesia, redação oficial...). Muitas vezes, no entanto, uma perífrase é a forma mais segura E EFICIENTE de evitar a agramaticidade, a hipercorreção e até a pomposidade excessiva.


----------

